# Inspecting SDR 35 and manholes on commercial property



## Uncle Bob (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a large project big box building; where they are installing SDR 35(green); this pipe has built-in seal, and manholes for the bulding drain.  Haven't ran into this before.  I don't find manhole inspections in plumbing code.  I have done some construction inspections a long, long time ago where we used North Cental Texas Public Works Construction Standard for inspecting municiple sewer lines.  Could use some help please ? Inspection and testing of manholes?

I don't see SDR 35 astm 3034 or astm F679 on the list in Table 702.3 Building Sewer Pipe.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Dbronson (Dec 14, 2013)

Uncle Bob:

Many states use the Ten States Standards available free here: http://10statesstandards.com/.

Also, AWWA has a lot of info on this.  They're here: http://www.awwa.org/.  Your local city engineer may have copies of the AWWA Standards and Manuals of Practice that you could refer to.

Regards,

DB


----------



## north star (Dec 14, 2013)

*= = &*

Uncle Bob,

As you probably already know the SDR 35 is typically used

for the sewer piping in Public Works projects.

IMO, you need to raise a "Red Flag" voice on this one and ask

for compliant type piping to be used in the building drain

piping, or to have some documentation to be submitted for

review; not necessarily an approval, of the SDR 35 piping.

Those internal seals might be a problem underneath the slab

of the Big Box store foundation down the road......Otherwise,

the SDR 35 piping is generally an acceptable piping to install

from manhole to manhole.

I had one of these type of projects a few years back,

except without the installation of the SDR 35 being

used as the building drain piping.........The city engineer

& Public Works Director both approved its use.

If it were me, *I would not* approve its use under the slab.

See the link from a manufacturer [ Charlotte Pipe &

Foundry ] of this type of pipe.......Read especially

paragraph 4 about complying with all applicable plumbing

and building codes:

http://www.charlottepipe.com/Documents/Specs/Spec_SDR35_LF.pdf

*& = =*


----------



## Keystone (Dec 14, 2013)

Reach out to the D.P., on the use of SDR. Two types of SDR out, gaseket which is green and solvent cement which comes in green or white.

Straight section of gasketed SDR can be tedious to put together by block and digging bar but when it comes to the placing bends thats when guys like to take short cuts. Awkward angle of trying to block and bar a 45degree bend will bring out the worst in most installers - cut or roll internal pipe gaskets which will be apparent when leaking under water test.

Manhole testing;

http://www.astm.org/Standards/C1244.htm

http://precast.org/wp-content/uploads/docs/Manhole_Installation_Guide.pdf

If you do not have a comfort level with manhole testing you can always request a special inspection.


----------



## Moscow (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't have a latest ASTM d3034 on me but, in the past you can not install SDR 35 as a building drain. It can be used as a building sewer as long as you do installed closer than 2 feet to the building. It was only to be use for sewer piping outside of the building under ground. I see it all the time here used for the building sewers from the main to with in 2 feet of the house and sewer mains from man hole to man hole.

Good Luck


----------



## tmurray (Dec 17, 2013)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I have a large project big box building; where they are installing SDR 35(green); this pipe has built-in seal, and manholes for the bulding drain.  Haven't ran into this before.  I don't find manhole inspections in plumbing code.  I have done some construction inspections a long, long time ago where we used North Cental Texas Public Works Construction Standard for inspecting municiple sewer lines.  Could use some help please ? Inspection and testing of manholes?I don't see SDR 35 astm 3034 or astm F679 on the list in Table 702.3 Building Sewer Pipe.
> 
> Uncle Bob


We see SDR35 installed for sewer laterals in my jurisdiction (SDR25 is used for storm). Are we talking about inside or outside the building? When pipe penetrates a manhole they should be grouting both sides - this is the most common problem I see when inspecting utility laterals.


----------



## steveray (Dec 17, 2013)

Moscow has it about the same here...outside OK...not under!....

Polyvinyl chloride (PVC) plastic pipe (Type DWV, SDR26, SDR35, SDR41, PS50 or PS100)

 ASTM D 2665; ASTM D 2949; ASTM D 3034; CSA B182.2; CAN/CSA B182.4

BUILDING DRAIN. That part of the lowest piping of a drainage system that receives the discharge from soil, waste and other drainage pipes inside and that extends 30 inches (762 mm) in developed length of pipe beyond the exterior walls of the building and conveys the drainage to the building sewer.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 17, 2013)

See if the state of Oklahoma or your jurisdiction adopted APWA (American Public Works Assoc.) standards for storm and sewer!

pc1


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, I put them on hold and went back to city hall; found the appropriate 2009 I-codes.  Went back to inspect the building drain and they had buried the building drain, no test, and the "laborer" who said he installed it was not licensed.  Spoke to the Plumbing contractor who told me he didn't think a license was necesary for installing building drain.  Thanked him for his time.   Went back to city hall and the building official informed me he would defer to the Public Works Director (who doesn't inspect and/or test municipal water and sewer lines installed by contractors); typed up my resignations and now back home in Texas.  It's good to be home.


----------



## steveray (Jan 8, 2014)

Good for you UB!


----------



## Keystone (Jan 9, 2014)

If they operate as such, they look at it as just another position to fill that is until a significant problem rears up.


----------



## north star (Jan 9, 2014)

*= | = | =*

Uncle Bob,

For some clarity, ...is this the same jurisdiction that [ you ]

recommended some time back for a Building Inspector /

Building Official position,  or another one .........Thanks !

*= | = | =*


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 9, 2014)

Northstar,

Same place.  After my giving notice the good ole boys started working on taking back their territory, sorry.  For me, it was dissapointing to find that I was the only one keeping the codes enforced.  Since I had already given my notice several months earlier; I didn't see any purpose in staying.


----------



## north star (Jan 9, 2014)

*( $ $ $ )*



Thank you ***Uncle Bob*** for the update !.......Sorry to hear about the

conditions at your former place of employment........IMO, ...it seems

to be very common that us code officials are the only ones even

attempting to interpret / comply / enforce the various codes.



If possible, ...what are your plans for employment now ?

Your level of expertise needs to be utilized & well paid for.....I

am encouraging you to stay / return to a position of employment in

some capacity.

*( $ $ $ )*


----------

